# XP file system driver for XBOX HD DVD add on



## bobgpsr

I found this low level UDF 2.5 file system driver that lets you view the directory of HD DVD drives. It works for the new XBOX 360 HD DVD add on. Connected to a normal Windows XP PC via USB 2.0.

http://www.uploading.com/files/RVLIDC1C/HD_DVDRom_UDF_Reader_v2_5_WindowsXP.zip.html

Note that this does not play HD DVD movies -- just views the directory. It looks like a Toshiba authored driver. The XBOX HD DVD add on shows as a "Toshiba DVD/HD X807616" drive with Nero InfoTool. It will take a new (yet to be released in the US) version of WinDVD or PowerDVD to play HD DVD's properly. Currently a Japanese version of WinDVD will play a HD DVD with this drive -- but at reduced ICT resolution (960x540).

The included (with the add on) King Kong HD DVD is a superb movie!

Bob


----------



## bobgpsr

More info on and internal pictures of the add on:

http://uneasysilence.com/archive/2006/11/8303/

Bob


----------

